# Wadell blasts one off the limb...



## jbird1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Has anyone seen Waddell's his show recently where he blasts a Gobbler out of a tree?  I guess technically the bird tree hopped a bit to find the hen so it wasn't the "roost" tree per say but I thought I was seeing things.  Any thoughts?


----------



## short stop (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive killed a   limb hugger before ..  

 he had it comin ..  Wadell did nothin  wrong ..  The  bird  was playing dirty ...

 Iv   shot   smart birds like that   before  as well . 

  The ones that  dont like  dew  on their feet  but Like to  hop  around  from tree to tree until a hen walks in the field at 10 am  ..... death comes swiftly to the  lazy ....


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 8, 2009)

...


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> Ive killed a   limb hugger before ..
> 
> he had it comin ..  Wadell did nothin  wrong ..  The  bird  was playing dirty ...
> 
> ...



I guess I've needlessly handicapped myself a few times then because I've had a few I let go that wouldn't pitch down...large birds.  Next time I'm slinging lead then.  Thats what I get for being self tought I guess.  Thanks SS


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 8, 2009)

Is it legal to do that in Georgia? I've never had the opportunity to do it, but if I ever had one up there acting stupid, I would.


----------



## muckalee (Oct 8, 2009)

*Limb Hugger*

I have done it one time in my life and I aint ashamed to admit it.  It was a hard hunted, hunting club bird that roosted in a small neck of woods between two cow pastures.  Late in the season I got on him.  He would gobble all morning in the tree and from any tree in that finger of woods he could see both fields.  He absolutely would not fly down until he saw a hen.  One morning he gobbled the first time around 6am.  I shot him off the limb at 9:46 AM.  I figured if he was not going to play fair I was not either.  Big old bird with long spurs and a heavy beard.  I am sure I will get ridiculed for telling the story but that's ok, I've got big shoulders.


----------



## howl (Oct 8, 2009)

As long as you honor the limit, I don't care what you do to fill it. 

My rules for my game are a little different than that.
I'd cap one after it flew up, but not before it flew down. Sometimes birds will stay on the roost well into the morning.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 8, 2009)

muckalee said:


> I have done it one time in my life and I aint ashamed to admit it.  It was a hard hunted, hunting club bird that roosted in a small neck of woods between two cow pastures.  Late in the season I got on him.  He would gobble all morning in the tree and from any tree in that finger of woods he could see both fields.  He absolutely would not fly down until he saw a hen.  One morning he gobbled the first time around 6am.  I shot him off the limb at 9:46 AM.  I figured if he was not going to play fair I was not either.  Big old bird with long spurs and a heavy beard.  I am sure I will get ridiculed for telling the story but that's ok, I've got big shoulders.



He no biggie.  Celebrities do it on national television so I'm assuming there is a time and a place for it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 8, 2009)

That bird flew to the calling...Id bust him too!!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> That bird flew to the calling...Id bust him too!!



Well I know you and SS are slayers so I've heard all I need to hear.  Sounds like the key thing is that if he's coming to the call, from tree to tree or on the ground, he's fair game.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 8, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> That bird flew to the calling...Id bust him too!!



X2!!!!


----------



## hawglips (Oct 9, 2009)

I won't shoot one that flew up to roost.   I will shoot one if he comes to my call but has his toes wrapped around a limb.


----------



## MKW (Oct 9, 2009)

*...*

To each, his own, but the ONLY way I would shoot a turkey out of a tree is if I had already shot (and wounded) him on the ground and he flew into a tree. 

Mike


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 9, 2009)

MKW said:


> To each, his own, but the ONLY way I would shoot a turkey out of a tree is if I had already shot (and wounded) him on the ground and he flew into a tree.
> 
> Mike



I'm with you Mike.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is illegal in Florida to shoot a turkey from the roost.


----------



## boparks (Oct 9, 2009)

As unusual as that may be if he's responding to calling and coming in and just happens to be tree hopping, what could be wrong with that. Different but it's still coming in in my book. 

I had one come in to about 40 yards 8-9 years ago and then fly up into a tree because he didn't seem to like the jake decoy set up (I guess he didn't) He perched up there and looked down on me for at least 10 minutes.

I was tempted to blast him out of the tree and the only reason I didn't was because I thought he was a little too far and I thought he was going to pitch into my set up. I had it all figured out and that I wouldn't shoulder or raise my gun until right when he was about to hit the groud and then snatch the gun up ansd shoot.......Like many of my plans they always sound better than they work..............'

He pitched the other way instead and left me sitting there


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 9, 2009)

hawglips said:


> I won't shoot one that flew up to roost.   I will shoot one if he comes to my call but has his toes wrapped around a limb.



X's 2.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 9, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> It is illegal in Florida to shoot a turkey from the roost.



That bird wasn't roosting.  He was getting a better view.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Oct 9, 2009)

> That bird wasn't roosting. He was getting a better view.



A bird sitting on a limb is a roosted bird by law.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 9, 2009)

But where Micheal was hunting it was perfectly legal to shoot a bird in the tree.

It came to his calling and wouldn't come down.  So he brought it down.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 9, 2009)

Bird comes to my calling, he dead......limb or no limb.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 9, 2009)

That ain't as easy as it looks.  I had one get stuck in the tree one time and had to go find a 20 ft extension ladder.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 9, 2009)

243Savage said:


> That ain't as easy as it looks.  I had one get stuck in the tree one time and had to go find a 20 ft extension ladder.



Rookie..... Another shot or two always did the trick for me.


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 10, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> That bird flew to the calling...Id bust him too!!



I agree with Brandon. I saw that show and that Gobbler flew from his Roost Tree to the calling and landed right above where he thought the Hen was! If a Gobbler does this, it is up to each Turkey Hunter to follow the laws of the State they live in and then make up his/her own mind whether to shoot or not! I will not hold it against them either way! It is a personal choice which you have to make and live with!


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 10, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> It is illegal in Florida to shoot a turkey from the roost.



In Florida it is illegal to shoot one off the Roost first thing in the morning. Once a Turkey leaves the Roost they will feed, breed, dust, loaf or just walk around. When they hear something sometimes they can stand still and watch, crouch down in thick cover or fly up into a tree to see what is coming. Turkey also fly up into trees to cool off. We have asked and had several different GW tell us: 1. If they are in a tree you can't shoot them. 2. Once they leave the Roost first thing in the morning, if they return to a limb they are not considered on the Roost and they are fair game.


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 10, 2009)

that hunt was in tennessee, it must be legal or he wouldnt have done it.


----------



## clent586 (Oct 10, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm with you Mike.



Me as well. I won't ridicule anyone for doing it but I choose not to. I have had the opportunity but did not take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't see the TV show because the hunting shows have got un-fit to watch.....They have turned into nothing but a joke.

I've come across a few turkeys that I wish I had shot off the limb....but just because it's legal doesn't make it ethical.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 10, 2009)

I did not see anything in the regs with regard to shooting off the roost but I guess I would let the situation dictate the outcome.  I do prefer to call them in.  I will not just wait near a roost tree for legal shooting light to take one off of his roost though.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 11, 2009)

In some states in is illegal to shoot a turkey out of a tree period, whether it's their roost tree or not, Florida is one of those states as far as how the law reads to me. In Georgia you can shoot one off the limb anytime you want as long as it's legal shooting hours.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2009)

Sticking gobbler ain't got no business being in a tree during legal hunting daytime hours anyway.  Hope Waddell taught them other thunder chickens in the 'hood another thing or two.


----------



## hawglips (Oct 12, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> It is illegal in Florida to shoot a turkey from the roost.



That don't stop 90% of them who hunt WMAs from doing it.


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 12, 2009)

I was told in another thread that I wasnt a true sportsman because I elected to shoot a dove off of a wire or out of a tree.  So I guess the same applies here as well.

Im a meat hunter.  Dont know if Id shoot one off the roost but if that suckers coming to my calling and flies up into a tree.................


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nothing unethical or inmoral about it. It was fair game. I have shot two off the limb, hours in to the hunt, they were still there, so bye-bye! I think its sporting to get that close to a bird, they are tough to sneak up on!!!! LOL

How do yall feel about shooting a big buck in its bed? That is done all the time out west....


----------



## MKW (Oct 12, 2009)

*...*

As long as you are hunting within the law, ethics and morality are things that each hunter has to decide for himself/herself. They are personal choices. 
It does not fall within my own personal ethics or morals to shoot a healthy turkey from a tree any time of day. That's my personal choice. If I don't kill him today, I'll kill him tommorrow, but not from a tree.

And, oh yeah, I don't care how anyone kills a stupid 'ol deer.

Mike


----------



## jleepeters (Oct 12, 2009)

Im with Brandon, if he comes to my call, in a tree or on the ground, im shooting


----------



## Canebrake (Oct 12, 2009)

*I think its sporting to get that close to a bird, they are tough to sneak up on!!!! 

How do yall feel about shooting a big buck in its bed? That is done all the time out west....[/*QUOTE]

*Two great points Spur!  

You ever tried to sneak up on a bird on the roost after daylight...not easy!!!*


----------



## Magnumdood (Oct 17, 2009)

If it was legal then what Waddel did was perfectly acceptable.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 17, 2009)

> In Georgia you can shoot one off the limb anytime you want as long as it's legal shooting hours.



I have read the Rgs, but have NOT seen ANY REFERENCE to this specific issue.  I even asked my buddy about it-he just goes with the Unethical, bad karma kind of response; that means he would NOT do it, really does NOT KNOW

As well thought out the Georgia Regs Appear to be, you would think 2 common questions could be answered:
1)What DOVE gun is acceptable?(Not in there)
2)Shooting a Turkey from the tree limb. (Not in there)

I have looked and even asked both questions on this forum, but have not gotten Factual answers on either.

THis is a great thread BTW!


----------



## Dupree (Oct 29, 2009)

shotgun out of the tree not too bad, muzzleloader with scope off of the roost, CHEATING!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 20, 2009)

I had a bird this past year that flew down, came 75 yards across a bottom, flew back up in one tree, keep gobbling, then hopped over to another one, struted on it, gobbled some more, then jumped over to another one about 20' away from me and about 15' off the ground. I watched him gobble and puff up on it about 3 times while battling the moral delima. Then I put a load of #4 to him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2009)

No offense to anybody, but what difference does it make, what this feller did? Or does, for that matter?


----------



## Magnumdood (Nov 20, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> No offense to anybody, but what difference does it make, what this feller did? Or does, for that matter?


As long as it's legal, none.  

However, it would create a stir of controversy if a popular (?) media figure illegally blew a turkey off a limb on a national television show.


----------



## saltysenior (Nov 20, 2009)

i believe, after years of reading posts on this forum, that if a gobbler approached with his wings raised in a surrendering mode,while waving a white flag, 57% of the people on this forum would try to blow his head off...


----------



## Kevin Farr (Nov 20, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> i believe, after years of reading posts on this forum, that if a gobbler approached with his wings raised in a surrendering mode,while waving a white flag, 57% of the people on this forum would try to blow his head off...




I know that I would        but only if it's a longbeard, because if it was a jake  ....................  well, that would make it un-ethical.


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 20, 2009)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I know that I would        but only if it's a longbeard, because if it was a jake  ....................  well, that would make it un-ethical.


----------



## Magnumdood (Nov 21, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> i believe, after years of reading posts on this forum, that if a gobbler approached with his wings raised in a surrendering mode,while waving a white flag, 57% of the people on this forum would try to blow his head off...


And your point would be...?


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> No offense to anybody, but what difference does it make, what this feller did? Or does, for that matter?



It makes a difference to me personally because I have passed on birds exhibiting this behavior before with the belief that the "right" thing to do was to kill the bird after his feet hit the ground.  I am self tought though so I really don't know where I got this idea from.  I thought this would be the right place to discuss this...with my Turkey hunting peers.  I don't see the problem?


----------



## Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> i believe, after years of reading posts on this forum, that if a gobbler approached with his wings raised in a surrendering mode,while waving a white flag, 57% of the people on this forum would try to blow his head off...



  That's funny right there!

It is legal here in Missouri, but I hunt some in Kansas, and it is not legal there.  

I often wonder how in the world green jeans in Kansas is supposed to catch a hunter doing that though?!  

Parker


----------



## DewBear (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been turkey hunting for over 25 years all over the Southeastern United States and have never shot one off the limb, but that don't mean that I wouldn't.

I've had birds limb hop to me, but I've never had a good shot at one of them, so I used one of my favorite calls to get him down on the ground and coming to me...

Some of you old timers might recognize this call...

*SILENCE*


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 10, 2009)

Shooting one out of a tree is one of the few ways I havent killed one yet. It wouldnt be my chosen method but I wouldn't think twice if the moment was right...
I'll also shoot a dove off a powerline and duck on the water if I have to


----------



## sman (Dec 12, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> i believe, after years of reading posts on this forum, that if a gobbler approached with his wings raised in a surrendering mode,while waving a white flag, 57% of the people on this forum would try to blow his head off...



was he coming to the call when he raised the white flag?  if so it would be to late.


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 12, 2009)

quackwacker said:


> I was told in another thread that I wasnt a true sportsman because I elected to shoot a dove off of a wire or out of a tree.  So I guess the same applies here as well.
> 
> Im a meat hunter.  Dont know if Id shoot one off the roost but if that suckers coming to my calling and flies up into a tree.................



Dude, that's when you got to say screw you to those hunters who think they hunt like an angel is on the end of their barrel and do no wrong.  They all have done stupid things or things that you and I may never do and I'm sure that we all could laugh or frown about them I'm sure if the truth be told.  

Ethics are just a bunch of opinions just like >>>holes, everybody gots one.


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 12, 2009)

I also laugh at those hunters who think sneaking up on a turkey at first morning light is an easy thing to do.  I'm here to tell you it ain't.  More times than not a bird or other birds will bust you when you get too close.  Even on a rainy or windy day the turkey(s) has the advantage even if you were a very good stalker.

Michael did no wrong.  And he got the bird that counts just like one on the ground does or out of a pop up tent blind.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Let's see if anyone has evolved from 10 years ago...


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m sure that bird feels much better about being shot standing on the ground than being shot standing on a tree limb.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 29, 2019)

MKW said:


> *...*
> 
> To each, his own, but the ONLY way I would shoot a turkey out of a tree is if I had already shot (and wounded) him on the ground and he flew into a tree.
> 
> Mike


Same with me.  But I don't care that others have.  Anything that is legal.  I also like Michael Waddel, I dont care if he shoots 100 out of a tree.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 29, 2019)

hawglips said:


> I won't shoot one that flew up to roost.   I will shoot one if he comes to my call but has his toes wrapped around a limb.


I’m with hawg, but I don’t disparage anyone that would


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2019)

According to some of the old timers I listened to, slipping under one and shooting it was a common tactic back then. And to hear them tell, it wasn`t as easy done as you would think. Especially if it was tried before the bird was actually squatted down on the limb.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 29, 2019)

Dang I coulda killed my first turkey ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> According to some of the old timers I listened to, slipping under one and shooting it was a common tactic back then. And to hear them tell, it wasn`t as easy done as you would think. Especially if it was tried before the bird was actually squatted down on the limb.



If you're stealthy enough to get under him, it's legal shooting hours, then it's fair game imo


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> According to some of the old timers I listened to, slipping under one and shooting it was a common tactic back then. And to hear them tell, it wasn`t as easy done as you would think. Especially if it was tried before the bird was actually squatted down on the limb.



I would think it would be extremely hard to do


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 29, 2019)

I've had the opportunity a few times. Just doesn't feel right. I've always thought it was against the law anyways. Not so sure I'd do it still. Depends on how hard of a birdless season I've had .


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 29, 2019)

Could have smoked birds strutting and gobbling on the limb before flydown on many occasions....would not ever consider doing it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Could have smoked birds strutting and gobbling on the limb before flydown on many occasions....would not ever consider doing it.



Why not if it is legal shooting hours? 

I never wait until a squirrel is on the ground. And if deer climbed trees I'd shoot them there too. Guess I was busy a few years back and missed this thread. Lol


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 29, 2019)

Legal doesn’t mean “right” to me...not faulting anyone else who does it.  I like ‘em close and on the ground. This am I walked up on a gobbler 15 yards away that never knew I was there. No desire to kill one like that either.


----------



## Stroker (Mar 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> According to some of the old timers I listened to, slipping under one and shooting it was a common tactic back then. And to hear them tell, it wasn`t as easy done as you would think. Especially if it was tried before the bird was actually squatted down on the limb.





Nicodemus said:


> According to some of the old timers I listened to, slipping under one and shooting it was a common tactic back then. And to hear them tell, it wasn`t as easy done as you would think. Especially if it was tried before the bird was actually squatted down on the limb.



That's the way my daddy and uncles taught me to hunt them. If you busted him off the roost then you broke out a your favorite call and tried to call him back, worked better if he was roosted with hens and you busted them too. Never killed one this way but I've tried it numerous times, easier to kill them coming to a call.


----------



## dtala (Mar 29, 2019)

I consider  "limbing" birds to be unethical unless they are already wounded and flew up into a tree. Just the way I hunt.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2019)

dtala said:


> I consider  "limbing" birds to be unethical unless they are already wounded and flew up into a tree. Just the way I hunt.



Would it be legal during legal shooting hours?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2019)

I shot at them flying off the roost.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 29, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I shot at them flying off the roost.



I have hit them with my truck.  Is that legal?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 29, 2019)

It’s apparently unethical to shoot a grouse or quail on the ground, though. It’s unethical to shoot at a running deer, but it’s unethical to shoot at a duck that’s standing still?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> It’s apparently unethical to shoot a grouse or quail on the ground, though. It’s unethical to shoot at a running deer, but it’s unethical to shoot at a duck that’s standing still?




Do quail really fly ??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 30, 2019)

Good thread, hadn’t though about this.
If the bird is moving towards my calls I would knock him off a limb without hesitation.
If he is roosted I wouldn’t do it, just the way I’m wired.


----------



## dtala (Mar 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Would it be legal during legal shooting hours?



is it legal to shoot into a covey of quail on the ground???  Legal doesn't make it ethical..


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 30, 2019)

I stalked up on a group of turkey 4 yrs ago. Looked ahead and the group was headed straight towards my position. I dropped straight to the ground flat on my back. Lifted my head and shot the first gobbler.....the second one flew up over me and I took him out 10 ft over my head on the wing. I need some more action like that this season


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 30, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have hit them with my truck.  Is that legal?



I have had a few good dinners from running over coveys in a 56' ford pickumup truck in hay fields. In the city limits where firearms were prohibited. 

Didn't have to worry about breaking a tooth on lead shot


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 31, 2019)

Alls fair in love, war, and turkey hunting. If it’s legal, who cares? If you don’t agree with it, don’t do it. The results are the same for the turkey.

What about using TSS so you can shoot one at xxxx yards? Decoys? Fanning them? Many things are legal that others may disagree with. Support your fellow hunter.

But don’t leave Waddell alone with your wife. Especially if you’re his “best” friend and videos for him


----------



## Curvebow05 (Mar 31, 2019)

I have no problem killing a turkey or any animal within the legal limits. I also don’t care if you kill an animal within the legal limits. What’s ethical to one isn’t always to another. A large portion of ethics are simply your granpappy’s opinions forced on you in your younger years. If I get within shotgun range of a turkey on the roost he’s toast. 

I believe walking through a WMA yelping and cutting terribly on a box call every two steps and following the horrific noises with gobbles is unethical but that’s just my opinion. On that note I will return those calls with my own in an attempt to call you in, especially after you completely bust the gobbler I’m set up on 80 yards away because you sound like a herd of elephants with emphysema walking through the woods.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2019)

Grandpappie used to shoot turkey off the limb .... At night! Fresh turkey every thanksgiving!


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 31, 2019)

I use to climb trees in the morning to make my tree yelps more realistic. You wouldnt believe how many gobblers tree hop if they actually think a hen is still in the tree. Ive shot many one handed while my other arm was wrapped around a limb.


----------

